# LFTB 5-9



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

About to head out time to get aggressive, run & gunning. Called in a hen and never saw a tom yesterday. New property new day


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

My 12 year old and I are out! Good luck to all that brave the cold!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Good luck everyone, will be waiting for pictures of those gobblers.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Wahoooooooo! Got him outta bed this morning!!! Might've had something to do the roost report I gave him from this field last night. That & we borrowed Grandpa's buddy heater to help with Jack Frost


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

My season is pretty much over after having a hand in 4 successful hunts this year. Still waking up at 4 am though and living vicariously through you guys still getting after them. Have to admit it was an abnormal season regarding turkey movements and actions. Saw very little strutting out in the open this year compared to “normal” springs at least in the areas i have scouted and hunted. I also think the flocks are shrinking in lower mid michigan. Hope they can make a comeback. Good luck to all you guys and gals still gettin’ after ‘em. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally heard my first gobble in the past 5 or 6 hunts. Unfortunately he stopped responding and no idea where hes headed. Jackson co.


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't hunt this weekend, but the birds seem to have moved off me anyways. My ground is all timbered and it appears the birds are roosting closer to the fields on the neighbors. 

I know one thing, I need to get rid of some raccoons. I have dozens of pictures on every camera each time I pull cards. They have to be tough on the nests.

D.P.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

May what?!?! Gobble gobble


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

3 hens just appeared


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

This is the definition of turkey torture! :banghead3


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hens picked around and then went back in the woods. Wait a minute. I see them again. Come on strutter!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Now I've got 5 or 6 jakes coming from the other direction.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Went out this morning to watch and learn. Saw plenty of deer but no turkeys so far but did find a nest of eggs all busted up except for one.  keep after them guys!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hens went by.










These guys are afraid of Funky L'il Jake. Won't gobble. Won't come in.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Went out this morning to watch and learn. Saw plenty of deer but no turkeys so far but did find a nest of eggs all busted up except for one.  keep after them guys!


Maybe some nest raider control is in order?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Maybe some nest raider control is in order?


Absolutely! I've been after the ***** they are totally out of control. I know there are others but the **** population is crazy around here.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Absolutely! I've been after the ***** they are totally out of control. I know there are others but the **** population is crazy around here.


Here too. 15-20 a year but a couple months later, more move in. The creek is a highway for them.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Watching the same birds that kept their distance earlier. Those 2 hens left for the woods he's still strutting in the field 125 yds out. Time to nasty talk him


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

He couldn't stand it no more!
BOOM ! !


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Namrock said:


> He couldn't stand it no more!
> BOOM ! !


Your patience has been rewarded, Grasshopper.


----------

